

Machinarium Is Coming In October 2009 - jumpidea

Hi!<p>I created the promo page of Machinarium and shared it with my friends. So I encourage you to do the same.<p>Machinarium is wonderful game and your friends will be happy with it.
And your support will inspire Amanita Design to do their best!<p>How can you help?
Please spread http://bit.ly/machinarium<p>P.S. This is not paid advertisement or affiliate program. I spread this product because I like it. I'm sure you will like it too! :)
======
jumpidea
Follow Amanita Design

<http://twitter.com/amanitadesign>

<http://friendfeed.com/amanitadesign>

------
jumpidea
Please spread <http://bit.ly/machinarium>

